

Convert HTML to PDF, an OpenSource Alternative Based on Webkit - BeeBole
http://beebole.com/en/blog/general/convert-html-to-pdf-with-full-css-support-an-opensource-alternative-based-on-webkit/

======
zepolen
With extensive experience with both print and web all I can say is:

HTML and PDF were designed for two entirely different things, PDF being much
more strict in this respect (as it can make assumptions about display medium
that HTML cannot).

Thinking you can go from HTML to PDF with correct results is a very wrong
assumption.

~~~
epe
Agreed for arbitrary HTML, but there a lot of webapps (including one I've
written) where it's useful to be able to produce PDF output. When you control
the HTML and can test that it converts to PDF the way you want, this can be
much faster than trying to generate PDFs from raw Postscript or whatever.

~~~
teilo
Exactly. This has countless applications. Vastly simpler to create an HTML
report, and convert to PDF, than to program said report in some sort of PDF
library. You can use your framework's template library, and leverage existing
skills. Your designers can design reports as easily as pages.

On my Mac, the kerning was wacked on Arial. Probably something that can be
done about that. But all in all - highly impressive.

~~~
danp
I found that the font rendering with this was a little weird in general. Arial
was pretty horrible, other fonts were a bit better but letter spacing was
still always a bit off (this was on a PC btw, so it's not just Mac). I was
never able to figure out what was going on, so we ended up going with a for-
pay html-to-pdf library because it didn't have the same font rendering issues.

------
bravura
You can also use CutyCapt to capture web screenshots to PNG, SVG, PDF, etc.

